# Tail looks shredded



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

My Betta got his tail stuck in a plant and I had to reach in the tank to free him. It tore a piece of his tail out but just a small section. A couple days later and now his tail looks like it's shredded. Do you think it was from the stress or just coincidence he's getting some tail rot or something right after the incident?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

If the water isn't completely clean the open wound can get infected and tail rot can happen. Make sure the water is really clean. Is there any way you could take some pictures?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hopefully the tank is heater and well filtered...if so then treat with Melafix...
or , you could cut off the infected part of the fins..
if you treat with melafix , at the very least make sure the water is well aerated....


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

The tank was over due for a cleaning... Of course. Ugh! I had planned on cleaning it out the day before but working 12 hr days so it got put off another day. I cleaned it out yesterday and plan to pick up some meds, methylene blue?, from the local pet store. I bet that's it. It had an open wound to allow the infection to set in. Dang it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah that looks like fin rot. Make sure the water is nice and warm (mid 80s) and treat the water. Melafix works, I used Bettafix for mine when it had finrot. Just make sure you keep the surface water moving when using those medications


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

The water stays at 80° so I didn't use a heater. I bought one today with the meds do you think I need it? They didn't have the methylene blue so got the Bettafix. There is a filter that keeps surface moving. He's moving around really good. Still very active. I'm hoping this takes care of it. 
I did find one downfall to going to the pet store. 








I couldn't help it. Had to get another one. I thought he was unique looking. At least to me he is. I'll have to think up a name for this one. 
Finn doesn't know about the new fish. Shhh... Don't tell him. He gets so jealous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I don't know if finrot is contagious, but if it is make sure that you do not use the same tools for both tanks. Put the heater in there anyways and put the temps up to 84f or so.


----------



## ksd (Apr 25, 2014)

How can I tell when to stop medicating? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Keep medicating until a few days after symptoms disappear, and if it comes back medicate again. That's what I do anyway. Seems to work, my Cory cats all got fun rot a few months ago, so yes it is contagious bettaguy. Though I believe there are different types so maybe some aren't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

